# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  برنامج علمي عملي.................لط ب العلم.

## أبو العباس الأثري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
برنامج (علمي، عملي) مقترح لمن سمت همته لطلب العلم

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد:

فهذا برنامج ميسر للراغبين في طلب العلم،راعيت فيه السهولة والتدرج راجياً ألا يبعث على السآمة والملل مستمداً من الله العون والتوفيق. 
وسبب كتابة هذا البرنامج هو استجابة لطلب أحد الإخوة الفضلاء في كلية الحديث الشريف بأن أكتب له برنامجاً يطلب فيه العلم آخذاً بعين الاعتبار أحوال الناس الوظيفية والعملية .
وقد كتبت هذا البرنامج قبل أكثر من خمس سنوات وكلما أعيد قراءته كلما جد لي شيء وهذا آخر ما جد لي الآن.
والله أسأل أن ينفع به كاتبه وقارئه وناشره.
تنبيهات لابد منها 
وقبل الشروع في البرنامج يحسن ذكر بعض التنبيهات وهى:

أولاً: قسمت البرنامج إلى قسمين:
القسم الأول: برنامج يومي ، ينبغي على طالب العلم المداومة عليه يومياً.
القسم الثاني: برنامج أسبوعي ، يواصل الطالب تعلمه أسبوعياً على حسب ما أذكره إن شاء الله.
ثانياً: ينبغي تخصيص وقت محدد للبرنامج يومياً، ومن أفضل الأوقات بعد صلاة الفجر والعصر.
ثالثاً: مدة البرنامج اليومي ساعة كاملة على الأقل.
رابعاً: الكتب في البرنامج مرتبة بتسلسل تصاعدي فَيُبدأ بالكتاب الأول حتى تتم قراءته واستيعابه جيداً ثم الثاني ثم الثالث...وهكذا.
خامساً: قسمت البرنامج في كل علم على أربعة مستويات فلا يتخطى المستوى الأول حتى يتم استيعابه وإتقانه.
سادساً: المستوى الأول للمبتدئين، والمستوى الرابع للمتوسعين.
سابعاً: خصصت لكل يوم من الأيام علماً من العلوم ما عدا يوم الإثنين والأربعاء والجمعة فجعلت فيها عِلْمَين يتم التبادل بينهما لكل واحد منهما أسبوع.
ثامناً: الكتب التي اشتمل عليها البرنامج ينبغي على طالب العلم اقتناؤها لتكون عنده مكتبة علمية قيّمة.
تاسعاً: الدراسة على هذا البرنامج تكون على شيخ فإن لم يوجد فعلى طالب علم فإن لم يوجد فعلى 
أشرطة أهل العلم ويجتهد على نفسه بالقراءة ، وإياه والغرور والفتوى بغير علم.
عاشراً: على طالب العلم أن يكون على اتصال دائم بأهل العلم ، ويسألهم عمّا أشكل عليه مع التلطف معهم ، واحترامهم ، وتوقيرهم ، والاستفادة من توجيهاتهم ، والنظر إلى نفسه بعين الاحتقار بجانب أهل العلم ، نسأل الله اللطف والسلامة. 
وبعد ذكر التنبيهات أشرع في ذكر القسم الأول من البرنامج وهو:
البرنامج اليومي
1-	 قراءة جزء من القرآن الكريم يومياً سواء دفعة واحدة ، أو على فترات خلال اليوم والمداومة على ذلك وينتهز فرصة ما بين الأذان والإقامة ؛ فإنه وقت فضيل ، ويعين على إدراك الصف الأول.
2-	 حفظ خمسة أسطر- على الأقل-من القرآن يومياً. (تنبيه:يجب أن يشتمل السطر الأخير على رأس آية).
3-	 قراءة خمس صفحات- على الأقل- من كتاب (اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما أتفق عليه الشيخان البخاري ومسلم) تأليف محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي.مع المداومة على ذلك حتى يتم استيعابه.

أما البرنامج الأسبوعي فإنه مقسم على أيام الأسبوع وسأذكر –إن شاء الله تعالى- في ليلة كل يوم ما هو برنامج ذلك اليوم .
وسأبدأ –إن شاء الله تعالى- بذكر البرنامج الأسبوعي من ليلة السبت لأنه أول أيام البرنامج .

والله الموفق وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .
البرنامج الأسبوعي 
يوم السبت: “التوحيد".
المستوى الأول: 
 1- الأصول الثلاثة لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب.
 2- القواعد الأربعة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب.
 3- الأُصول الستة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب.
 4- أركان الإيمان للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب أو للشيخ محمد ابن عثيمين أو للشيخ محمد جميل زينو.

تنبيه: إذا أشكل عليك شيء في الكتاب الأول والثالث فارجع إلى: "شرح ثلاثة الأُصول" للشيخ: محمد ابن عثيمين ، و"شرح الأُصول الستة" للشيخ: عبيد الجابري. 




المستوى الثاني: 
 1- كتاب التوحيد لشيخ الإسلام: محمد بن عبد الوهاب، مع حاشيته (القول السديد) للشيخ: عبد الرحمن السعدي.
 2- كشف الشبهات للشيخ: محمد بن عبد الوهّاب مع شرحه للشيخ: ابن عثيمين.
 3- 200سؤال وجواب في العقيدة للشيخ حافظ الحكمي.
 4- العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام: أحمد ابن تيمية ، مع شرحها للشيخ: صالح الفوزان.
 5- (القول المفيد شرح كتاب التوحيد) للشيخ: محمد بن عثيمين ، أو (فتح المجيد) للشيخ: عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ (تحيق: د: الوليد آل فريان) ، أو (الجديد شرح كتاب التوحيد) للشيخ: عبد الله القرعاوي.
 6- (شرح العقيدة الواسطية) للشيخ: ابن عثيمين ، أو (شرحها) للشيخ: محمد خليل هراس ، أو (التنبيهات السنية) للشيخ: عبد العزيز بن رشيد وهو مهم ، ثم (الكواشف الجلية عن معاني الواسطية) للشيخ: عبد العزيز السلمان.
(مختصر كتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي) اختصره الشيخ: علوي سقاف.

المستوى الثالث: 
 1- (العقيدة الطحاوية)للشيخ: أبى جعفر الطحاوي مع (شرحها) للشيخ: الألباني.
 2- شرح العقيدة الطحاوية للشيخ على ابن أبى العز الدمشقي الحنفي. تحقيق: د.عبد الله التركي ، والأرناؤوط  ط3 فما بعدها.
 3- (كتاب الإيمان) لشيخ الإسلام أحمد ابن تيمية. تحقيق:الشيخ الألباني.
 4- التوسل أنواعه وأحكامه للشيخ: الألباني أو (التوصل إلى حقيقة التوسل) للشيخ: محمد نسيب الرفاعي.
 5- قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة لشيخ الإسلام: ابن تيمية. تحقيق:الشيخ: ربيع المدخلي.
 6- علم أُصول البدع للشيخ على الحلبي.

المستوى الرابع: 
 1- تيسير العزيز الحميد (للشيخ: سليمان بن عبد الله آل الشيخ) وهو مطبوع عدة طبعات وكلها يعوزها التحقيق، وقد حققته على أربع نسخ خطية وبقي تجهيزه للطبع. 
 2- التدمريّة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة (تحقيق: د.محمد السعوي) مع شرحها (التحفة المهديّة) للشيخ فالح بن مهدي تحقيق: د.محمد السعوي.
 3- الفتوى الحمويّة الكبرى(لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة)تحقيق: شريف هزّاع.
 4- مختصر الصواعق لشيخ الإسلام محمد ابن القيّم.
 5- كتاب الاعتصام للإمام أبى إسحاق إبراهيم الشاطبي.

وللاستزادة والاستفادة : 
 1- مطالعة الأجزاء الأُولى من(مجموع الفتاوى)لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة.
 2- مطالعة كتب شيخ الإسلام محمد ابن القيّم مثل شفاء العليل،إجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية على غزو المعطلة والجهميّة تحقيق:د.سليمان الغصن،(الداء والدواء)تحقيق الشيخ على الحلبي،(بدائع الفوائد)، الفوائد.
 3- مطالعة كتب السنة لأئمة السلف مثل كتاب السنة للإمام أحمد ابن حنبل،و(السنة للإمام الخلاّل)،و(شرح السنة)للإمام البربهاري،و(شرح أُصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة)للإمام اللالكائي،و(الإ  انة الكبرى)للإمام ابن بطة،و(الرد على الجهميّة)و(الرد على بشر المريسي)كلاهما للإمام عثمان الدرامي،و(الرد على من أنكر الحرف والصوت) للإمام أبى نصر السجزي،و(الحجة في بيان المحجة للإمام قِوام السنة إسماعيل الأصبهاني،و(خلق أفعال العباد)للإمام البخاري،و(السنة) للإمام ابن أبى عاصم و(العلو للعلي العظيم) للإمام الذهبي مع اختصاره للشيخ الألباني.
 4- مطالعة كتب شيخ الإسلام المطولة مثل درء تعارض العقل والنقل ،و (منهاج السنة النبوية) ، (نقض المنطق) ،و (نقض التأسيس) ،كتاب الاستقامة. 
 5- مطالعة الكتب الآتية مجموعة مؤلفات شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب،(الدرر السنيّة في الفتاوى النجديّة)،و(مجمو  عة الرسائل والمسائل النجديّة)،و(فتاو  ى اللجنة الدائمة-قسم العقيدة)،و(مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوِّعة) للشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، وَ(القواعد المثلى) للشيخ ابن عثيمين ، و(معارج القَبول) للشيخ حافظ الحكمي.
 6- الإبداع في كمال الشرع وخطر الابتداع للشيخ علي محفوظ، و(السنن والمبتدعات) للشيخ محمد الشقيري.
اعتذار: قد استطردت في ذكر كتب العقيدة وذلك لأهميّتها وبيان أجودها وتحصيل أكبر قدرٍ منها. 
تنبيه: لابد من مطالعة مقدمة هذا البرنامج وفيه تنبيهات مهمة والبرنامج اليومي . 
______________________________  __________
يوم الأحد "التفسير وأصوله" 
المستوى الأول: 
 1- التفسير الميسر، طبع مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف.
 2- تيسير الكريم الرحمن للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي مطبوع في مجلد.

المستوى الثاني: 
 1- تيسير العلي القدير لاختصار تفسير ابن كثير للشيخ محمد نسيب الرفاعي .
 2- كيف نفهم القرآن للشيخ محمد جميل زينو.
 3- زبدة الإتقان في علوم القرآن للشيخ محمد عمر بازمول. 

المستوى الثالث: 
 1- تفسير البغوي طبع دار طيبة.الرياض ، أو (مختصر تفسير الطبري) اختصار بشار عواد .
 2- مقدمة في أصول التفسير) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مع شرحها للشيخ محمد بن صالح ابن عثيمين.
 3- القواعد الحسان في تفسير آي القرآن) للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي.
 4- مباحث في علوم القرآن) لمناع القطان ، أو (الإتقان في علوم القرآن) للسيوطي أو (مناهل العرفان) للزرقاني.


المستوى الرابع: 
 1- أحكام القرآن للقرطبي.
 2- قواعد التفسير جمعاً ودراسة د.خالد بن عثمان السبت.
 3- أضواء البيان للإمام محمد الأمين الشنقيطي.
 4- البرهان في علوم القرآن للإمام الزركشي.

للاستزادة والاستفادة مطالعة الكتب التالية: 
 1- تفسير ابن كثير تحقيق: إبراهيم البنا ، (أحكام القرآن) لابن العربي، أحكام القرآن للجصاص ، (فتح القدير) للشوكاني، (المحرر الوجيز) لابن عطية ، (جامع البيان في تأويل آي القرآن) للإمام ابن جرير الطبري ، (بدائع التفسي) لابن القيم جمع يسرى السيد ، (زاد المسير في علم التفسير) لابن الجوزي، (الدر المنثور) للسيوطي.
 2- القراءات وأثرها في التفسير والأحكام للشيخ محمد بازمول ، (التحرير والتنوير) للطاهر ابن عاشور ، (أصول التفسير وقواعده) لخالد العك ، (التفسير والمفسرون) لمحمد حسين الذهبي ، (دفع إيهام الاضطراب عن آي الكتاب) للشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي.
 3- الإيضاح لناسخ القرآن ومنسوخه ومعرفة أصوله واختلاف الناس فيه) لمكي بن أبى طالب القيسي ، (نواسخ القرآن) لابن الجوزي. 
يوم الإثنين: "الفقه وأُصوله وقواعده" 
أولاً:الفقه. 

المستوى الأول:
 1- الوجيز في فقه السنة و الكتاب العزيز للشيخ عبد العظيم بدوى،أو (منهج السالكين) للعلاّمة السعدي.
 2- الملخص الفقهي للشيخ صالح الفوزان.

المستوى الثاني: 
 1- اللباب في فقه السنة والكتاب لصبحي حلاق.
 2- تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الأحكام للشيخ عبد الله البسّام.
 3- الروضة الندية شرح الدرر البهية للعلاّمة صديق حسن خان مع تعليقات الشيخ الألباني أو (السلسبيل) للشيخ البليهي.
 4- الإجماع لابن المنذر.

المستوى الثالث: 
 1- توضيح الأحكام شرح بلوغ المرام للشيخ البسّام أو سبل السلام للصنعاني.
 2- فقه السنة لسيّد سابق مع تمام المنة في التعليق على فقه السنة للشيخ الألباني.
 3- شرح مختصر الخرقي لابن البنا الحنبلي.

المستوى الرابع: 
 1- نيل الأوطار شرح منتقى الأخبار للعلاّمة الشوكاني تحقيق مستو وزملائه.
 2- الروض المربع شرح زاد المستقنع مع حاشيته للشيخ ابن قاسم وينظر الكتاب بتحقيق الدكتور الطيار.

للاستفادة والاستزادة مطالعة الكتب التالية: 
 1- الفقه الحنبلي : (المغني شرح مختصر الخرقي) لابن قدامة ، (الإنصاف) للمرداوي. (المبدع) لابن مفلح .
 2- الفقه الشافعي: (الأم) للإمام الشافعي ، المجموع شرح المهذب للنووي ، (الوسيط) للغزالي ، (روضة الطالبين) للنووي.
 3- الفقه المالكي: المدونة لسحنون ، (التمهيد شرح الموطأ) لابن عبد البر -ترتيب الشيخ المغراوي أوترتيبه للشيخ عطيه سالم ، (بداية المجتهد) لابن رشد ، الاستذكار لابن عبد البر ، (المنتقى) للباجي.
 4- الفقه الحنفي: شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي ، (شرح فتح القدير) لابن الهمام مع حاشيته ابن عابدين ، (بدائع الصنائع) للكاساني ، البحر الرائق شرح كنز الدقائق للطوري.
 5- المحلى لابن حزم ، (السنن الكبرى) للبيهقي ، (فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري) للحافظ ابن حجر.
 6- مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية –المجلدات المتعلقة بالفقه-، (فتاوى ومقالات) الشيخ ابن باز ، فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة، فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين، (فتاوى إسلامية) جمع وترتيب المسند.

ثانياً:أُصول الفقه 
المستوى الأول: 
 1- الواضح في أُصول الفقه لعمر الأشقر.
 2- تيسير أُصول الفقه لعبد الله بن يوسف الجديع.

المستوى الثاني: 
 1- شرح الورقات للفوزان.
 2- الأُصول من علم الأُصول للشيخ ابن عثيمين،فإنه في الواقع شرح للورقات مختصرٌ وينظر شرح الشيخ له ولم يفرغ من الأشرطة بعد –حسب علمي-.
 3- القواعد والأصول الجامعة للشيخ السعدي.

المستوى الثالث: 
1- مذكرة في أُصول الفقه للإمام الشنقيطي.
2- قواطع الأدلة للإمام السمعاني تحقيق الحكمي.
3- الوجيز في القواعد الفقهية للبورنو.

المستوى الرابع: 
 1- روضة الناظر للإمام ابن قدامة تحقيق الدكتور عبد الكريم النملة .
 2- نثر الورود شرح مراقي السعود للشنقيطي.
 3- شرح الكوكب المنير لابن النجار وهو من أجود الكتب.
 4- القواعد لابن رجب تحقيق الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان.

للاستزادة والاستفادة طالعة الكتب التالية: 
 1- إعلام الموقعين لابن القيم، الإحكام لابن حزم، (المسودة) لآل تيمية، إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني.
 2- إحكام الأحكام للآمري. (المحصول) للرازي وشروحه ، المستصفى للغزالي.
 3- موسوعة القواعد الفقهية للبورنو، (القواعد الفقيه) لمصطفى الزرقا، (القواعد الفقهية) للشيخ صالح السدلان.

والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .
يوم الثلاثاء: برنامج متنوع ومفتوح 
كتب الرقائق 
1- صحيح الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الألباني.
2- مختصر منهاج القاصدين لابن قدامة تحقيق على الحلبي.
3- رياض الصالحين للنووي تحقيق الشيخ الألباني.
4- اليوم الآخر-القيامة الصغرى والقيامة الكبرى والجنة والنار- للدكتور عمر الأشقر.
5- البحر الرائق في الزهد والرقائق لأحمد فريد.
6- تزكية النفوس لأحمد فريد.
7- كتاب العاقبة للحافظ عبد الحق الاشبيلي.
8- موارد الأمان المنتقى من إغاثة اللهفان للشيخ علي الحلبي.
9- الرقة والبكاء للإمام ابن قدامة.
10- المنتقى النفيس من تلبيس إبليس للشيخ على الحلبي.
11- حادي الأرواح إلى بلاد الأفراح لشيخ الإسلام ابن القيم.

كتب الفوائد واللطائف 
1- الفوائد لشيخ الإسلام ابن القيم.
2- بدائع الفوائد لشيخ الإسلام ابن القيم.
3- صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي تحقيق ناجي طنطاوي.
4- المدهش لابن الجوزي.
5- المعارف لابن قتيبية.
6- عيون الأخبار لابن قتيبة.
7- المنتقى من أنس المجالس لابن عبد البر؛ لسمير الماضي.
8- مفتاح دار السعادة لشيخ الإسلام ابن القيم.

كتب الآداب 
1- الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح تحقيق الأرناؤوط . 
2- غذاء الألباب شرح منظومة الآداب للعلامة السفَّاريني.
3- أدب الدنيا والدين للماوردي.
4- مختصر جامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبد البر اختصره: أبو الأشبال حسن الزهيري.
5- أدب الطلب للشوكاني.
6- علو الهمة للحمد.
7- صلاح الأمة في علو الهمة لسيد العفاني.
والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .
يوم الأربعاء: "الحديث ومصطلحه" 
أولاً : كتب الحديث. 

المستوى الأول: 
1- الأربعين النووية للنووي .
2- عمدة الأحكام للإمام عبد الغني المقدسي.

المستوى الثاني: 
1- بلوغ المرام للحافظ ابن حجر أو المحرر في الحديث للحافظ ابن عبد الهادي تحقيق علوش.
2- مختصر صحيح البخاري للزبيدي أو (مختصر صحيح البخاري) للشيخ الألباني.
3- مختصر صحيح مسلم للمنذري تحقيق الشيخ الألباني.

المستوى الثالث: 
1- صحيح البخاري مع الاستفادة من شرح له كـ(فتح الباري) لابن حجر.
2- صحيح مسلم مع الاستفادة من شرح له كـ (المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج) للنووي.

المستوى الرابع: 
1- سنن أبى داوود (تحقيق: محمد عوامة) مع الاستفادة من شرح له كـ(عون المعبود) مع مراجعة صحيح سنن أبي داود للشيخ الألباني.
2- سنن الترمذي تحقيق بشار عواد مع الاستفادة من شرح له كـ (تحفة الحوذي) للمباركفوري مع مراجعة صحيح سنن الترمذي وضعيفه للشيخ الألباني.
3- سنن النسائي مع الاستفادة من شرح له كشرح السيوطي وحاشية السندي (ط: دار المعرفة) مع مراجعة صحيح سنن النسائي وضعيفه للشيخ الألباني.
4- سنن ابن ماجه تحقيق: بشار عواد مع الاستفادة من شرح له كحاشية السندي مع مراجعة صحيح سنن ابن ماجه وضعيفه للشيخ الألباني.

للاستفادة والاستزادة مطالعة الكتب الآتية 
1- صحيح ابن خزيمة، (صحيح ابن حبان) تحقيق الأرناؤوط، (مسند أبي عوانة) طبع دار المعرفة، (المستدرك على الصحيحين) للحاكم، سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة، صحيح الجامع كلاهما للشيخ الألباني الجامع الصحيح للشيخ مقبل الوادعي.
2- الموطأ للإمام مالك مع الاستفادة من شرح له كشرح الزرقاني، (مصنف ابن أبي شيبة) ، (مصنف عبد الرزاق) ، المنتقى لابن الجارود. 
3- مسند الإمام أحمد ط: عالم الكتب أو تحقيق الأرناؤوط مع الاستفادة من شرحه للساعاتي ، (مسند البزار) ، (المعجم الكبير) للطبراني ، (المعجم الصغير) للطبراني تحقيق محمد شكور أمرير ، المعجم الأوسط للطبراني تحقيق طارق عوض الله ، المعجم لابن الأعرابي.
4- جامع الأُصول لابن الأثير (تحقيق الأرناؤوط) ، مجمع الزوائد الهيثمي وكلاهما جمع للأحاديث بلا أسانيد.
5- شرح مشكل الآثار للطحاوي، تأويل مختلف الحديث لابن قتيبة.
تَــنــبِـــيــ  ـه: 
القراءة في كتب الحديث المسندة تكون للسند والمتن دون شروحها، وإنما يرجع للشرح عند وقوع الإشكال في السند أو المتن. 

هذا وإن كان فيه سآمة ولكن حتى يتدرب الطالب، ويتعود على منهج الأئمة المتقدمين في كَتٌبِ الحديث وتدوينه، والنفس إذا عودتها تعودت. 

ثانياً: كتب مصطلح الحديث: 

المستوى الأول: 
1- أسئلة وأجوبة في مصطلح الحديث، لمصطفى بن العدوى.
2- الزبدة في مصطلح الحديث أو كتاب الشيخ ابن عثيمين في مصطلح الحديث.

المستوى الثاني: 
1- تيسير مصطلح الحديث لمحمود الطحان.
2- التحفة السنية شرح المنظومة البيقونية للمشاط،تحقيق وتعليق زمرلي أو (التوضيح الأبهر) لابن الملقن.

المستوى الثالث: 
1- نزهة النظر شرح نخبة الفكر للحافظ ابن حجرمع النكت عليها لعلي الحلبي.
2- الباعث الحثيث لابن كثير تحقيق على الحلبي أو (المقنع في علوم الحديث) لابن الملقن تحقيق: الجديع.

المستوى الرابع: 
1- تدريب الراوي للسيوطي تحقيق : نظر الفريابي .
2- النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح للحافظ ابن حجر تحقيق : الشيخ ربيع المدخلي.
3- فتح المغيث للسخاوي.

للاستزادة والاستفادة مطالعة الكتب الآتية: 
1- المحدث الفاصل للرامهرمزي ، (معرفة علوم الحديث) للحاكم ، (علوم الحديث) لابن الصلاح ، (توضيح الأفكار) للصنعانى ، (شرح ألفية السيوطي) للأثيوبي ، (شرح علل الترمذي) لابن رجب [تحقيق نور الدين عتر -هداه الله-] ، (النكت على مقدمة ابن الصلاح) للزركشي ، (الإرشاد) للخليلي، (الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع) للخطيب البغدادي.
2- مطالعة كتب الرجال مثل (الجرح والتعديل) لابن أبى حاتم، (التاريخ الكبير) للبخارى ، (الثقات) لابن حبان وَ (المجروحين) له ، (تهذيب الكمال) للمزي وفروعه وهي: (تهذيب التهذيب) ، تقريب التهذيب كلاهما للحافظ ابن حجر ، (تعجيل النفعة بزوائد رجال الأئمة الأربعة) للحافظ ابن حجر ،) ميزان الاعتدال) للذهبي ، (لسان الميزان) للحافظ ابن حجر ، (تاريخ بغداد)للخطيب البغدادي ، (تاريخ دمشق) لابن عساكر ، (تاريخ قزوين) لعبد الكريم الرافعي ، (تاريخ أصبهان) لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني ، (سير أعلام النبلاء)، (تذكرة الحفاظ) كلاهما للذهبي.

3- مطالعة كتب التخريج مثل نصب الراية للزيلعي تحقيق عوامة ، (التلخيص الحبير) لابن حجر ، (إرواء الغليل) للشيخ الألباني ، (البدر المنير) لابن الملقن .

والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد 
______________________________  __________
يوم الخميس: "السـيـرة والتـاريـخ" 
المستوى الأول: 
1- روضة الأنوار في سيرة النبي المختار للمباركفوري.
2- كتاب المغازي والسير من صحيح البخاري مع مطالعة شرحه من فتح الباري لابن حجر.

المستوى الثاني: 
1- السيرة النبوية الصحيحة للعمري.أو (صحيح السيرة النبويه) للعلي.
2- عصر الخلافة الراشدة للدكتور أكرم العُمري.
3- الفتوحات الإسلامية عبر العصور للدكتور عبد العزيز العمري.

المستوى الثالث: 
1- السيرة النبوية في ضوء المصادر الأصلية لمهدي رزق الله.
2- الشمائل المحمدية للإمام الترمذي مع مطالعة مختصره للشيخ الألباني أو (الأنوار في شمئل النبي المختار) للإمام محي السنة البغوي .
3- الوجيز في تاريخ المسلمين.
4- نزهة الفضلاء بتهذيب سير أعلام النبلاء لعقيل موسى(الطبعة الأخيرة في أربعة مجلدات).

المستوى الرابع: 
1- تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي ، وقد طبع كاملاً وهو سهل ونفيس جداً. 
2- البداية والنهاية لابن كثير تحقيق التركي.
3- حقوق النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- للشيخ محمد خليفة التميمي.
4- تاريخ الإسلام لمحمود شاكر وهو كتاب جيد في الجملة  –على ما فيه- وهو غير محمود محمد شاكر الأديب المعروف. 


للاستزادة والاستفادة مطالعة الكتب التالية: 
1- السيرة النبوية مثل(السيرة النبوية) لابن هشام، (الروض الأنف) للسهيلي ، (زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد) لابن القيم ، (صحيح السيرة النبوية) للشيخ محمد رزق طرهوني .
2- التاريخ الإسلامي مثل (تاريخ الأمم والملوك) لابن جرير الطبري ، (البدور الزاهرة في أخبار مصر والقاهرة) ، (تاريخ الخلفاء)كلاهما للسيوطي ، (المنتظم) لابن الجوزي ، (النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة) ، (الخطط) للمقريزي ، (بيت المقدس والمسجد الأقصى) لمحمد شراب ، (التاريخ الأندلسي) لعبد الرحمن الحجي ، (الروضتين في أخبار الدولتين) لأبي شامة ، (شذرات الذهب) لابن العماد الحنبلي، (حلية البشر) للبيطار ،(عنوان المجد في تاريخ نجد) لابن غنام ، (دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وأثرها في العالم الإسلامي) للشيخ صالح العبود.
3- تراجم الصحابة والأعلام والمشاهير (الإصابة) للحافظ ابن حجر، (أُسد الغابة) لابن الأثير ، الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر، (سير أعلام النبلاء)، (تذكرة الحفاظ) كلاهما للذهبي، (الوافي بالوفيات) للصفدي، (الدرر الكامنة) للحافظ ابن حجر، (الضوء اللامع) للسخاوي، (حلية البشر) للبيطار ، (طبقات الحنابلة) لابن أبي يعلى، وَ(ذيل طبقات الحنابلة) لابن رجب، (المقصد الأرشد في ذكر أصحاب أحمد) للعليمي ، (طبقات الشافعية) للسبكي –وفيه فوائد ومصائب-، (ترتيب المدارك) للقاضي عياض، (الجواهر المضية في تراجم الحنفية) للقرشي، (علماء نجد خلال ستة قرون) للشيخ البسام ، (الأعلام) للزركلي – على ما فيه فهو كتاب نافع ومهم - مع ذيله للعلاونة ومحمد خير يوسف .

والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.
______________________________  __________
يوم الجمعة: "التجويد والنحو" 
أولاً: التجويد 

المستوى الأول: 
1- الخلاصة من أحكام التجويد جمع وترتيب خميس العمري.
2- التجويد الميسر للدكتور عبد العزيز قاري أو (البرهان في تجويد القرآن) للقمحاوي.
3- التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن للنووي.

المستوى الثاني: 
1- غاية المريد في علم التجويد للشيخ عطية نصر أو الملخص المفيد في علم التجويد للشيخ محمد معبد.
2- أحكام التجويد وفضائل القرآن للشيخ محمد عبد العليم.
3- التمهيد في علم التجويد للإمام ابن الجزري تحقيق البواب أو فتح الأقفال شرح تحفة الأطفال لسليمان الجمزوري .
المستوى الثالث: 
1- حق التلاوة لحسني شيخ عثمان.
2- أحكام قراءة القرآن للشيخ محمود خليل الحصري أو (عمدة البيان في تجويد القرآن) للشيخ صابر حسن أبو سليمان.

المستوى الرابع: 
1- التبيين في أحكام تلاوة الكتاب المبين للشيخ عبد اللطيف دريان.
2- هداية القاري إلى تجويد كلام الباري للشيخ عبد الفتاح المرصفي وهو من أجمع الكتب وأبدعها.

للاستزادة والاستفادة مطالعة الكتب الآتية: 
1- التمهيد في معرفة التجويد للإمام الحسن العطار تحقيق: د.غانم قدوري الحمد.
2- المنح الفكرية على متن الجزرية للعلامة ملا علي القاري تحقيق عبد القوي عبد المجيد.
3- النبع الريان في تجويد كلام الرحمن لأبي الهيثم محمد آل مطر.
4- مراجعة الكتب التي للاستزادة والاستفادة المذكورة في برنامج يوم الأحد.

ثانياً : النحو والصرف 

المستوى الأول: 
1- الآجرومية مع شرحها (التحفة السنية) لمحمد محي الدين عبد الحميد.
2- ملحة الإعراب للحريري مع شرحها له.

المستوى الثاني: 
1- الموجز في النحو للسراج أو النحو الوافي لعباس حسن.
2- قطر الندى وبل الصدى لابن هشام مع شرحه له أو(مختصر النحو) للدكتور عبد الهادي الفضلي أو(النحو الواضح)

المستوى الثالث: 
1- شذور الذهب لابن هشام مع شرحه له أو (التذكرة في قواعد اللغة العربية) لمحمد خليل باشا .
2- ألفية ابن مالك مع شرحها لابن عقيل.

المستوى الرابع: 
1- جامع الدروس العربية لمصطفى الغلاييني .
2- أوضح المسالك لابن هشام مع شرحها (ضياء السالك) للنجار أو تعليق محمد محي الدين على أوضح المسالك.
3- شرح ألفية ابن مالك لعلي الأشموني مع حاشية الصبان.

للاستزادة والاستفادة مطالعة الكتب الآتية: 
1- في النحو مثل (الكتاب) لسيبويه، (التصريح على التوضيح) لخالد الأزهري، (شرح الرضى على كافية ابن الحاجب)، (خزانة الأدب) للبغدادي، (شرح ابن يعيش على المفصل) .
2- في الصرف مثل (تصريف الأسماء) لمحمد طنطاوي،(تصريف الأفعال ومقدمة الصرف) لعبد الحميد عنتر، (المغني في تصريف الأفعال) للعلامة محمد عبد الخالق عظيمة (شرح الرضي على الشافية لابن الحاجب) (الممتع في التصريف) لابن عصفور.
3- في قواعد النحو مثل (الاقتراح في أصول النحو وجدله)، (همع الهوامع)، (الأشباه والنظائر) ثلاثتها للسيوطي، (الدرر اللوامع على همع الهوامع) لأحمد بن الأمين الشنقيطي، (مغني اللبيب عن كتب الأعاريب) لابن هشام.
4- في البلاغة (البلاغة العربية في ثوبها الجديد) بكري شيخ أمين، (البلاغة الواضحة)، (علوم البلاغة) للمراغي ، (المنهاج الواضح) حامد عوني .
5- في اللغة ومفرداتها مثل (معجم مقاييس اللغة) لابن فارس تحقيق عبد السلام هارون ، (تهذيب اللغة) للأزهري وهو من أبدع الكتب وأحسنها عقيدة وطريقة ، (لسان العرب) لابن منظور ، (القاموس المحيط) للفيروزآبادي ، (الصحاح) للجوهري، (المعجم الوسيط) مجمع اللغة بالقاهرة، (المصباح المنير) للفيومي، (تاج العروس) للزبيدي.
6- أصول الإملاء لعبد اللطيف الخطيب.

وأختم هذا البرنامج بتنبيه أخير وهو : 
التَــنــبِــيـ  ـه الأخِــــيــــر  : 
هذه الطريقة في التعلم حسب الأيام فمن أراد أن يبدأ بعلم ثم آخر فما عليه إلا أن يستمر في هذا البرنامج ولكنه يركز ويتوسع في العلم الذي يريد البداءة به . 

وأقترح أن يكون البدء على النحو التالي :
1- العقيدة.
2- الفقه وأصوله.
3- الحديث وعلومه.
4- التفسير وعلوم القرآن ومعه التجويد.
5- السيرة النبوية.
6- النحو واللغة.
7- التاريخ والتراجم.

والله أعلم


هذا آخر ما تيسر جمعه وترتيبه لهذا البرنامج العلمي العملي أسأل الله أن ينفع به المسلمين. 
وأرجو من كل من انتفع بهذا البرنامج أن يدعو لي ولوالدي وله من الله الأجر والثواب. 
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .
كتبه الفقير إلى عفو ربه العلي :
 أبو عمر العتيبي 
أبو زيد أسامة بن عطايا بن عثمان العتيبي الفلسطيني .

----------


## أبو العباس الأثري

يرفع من باب الفائدة رفع الله قدر أهل السنة

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اخي يوجد مستويات مثل المستوى الاول هل اختار جميع الكتب ام اختار كتاب واحد فقط في المستوى اول ثم انتقل الى المستوى الثاني زاختار كتاب واحد فقط ثم الى المستوى الثالث وهكذا..

----------


## أبو العباس الأثري

> اخي يوجد مستويات مثل المستوى الاول هل اختار جميع الكتب ام اختار كتاب واحد فقط في المستوى اول ثم انتقل الى المستوى الثاني زاختار كتاب واحد فقط ثم الى المستوى الثالث وهكذا..


لا ياأخي بل تدرس هذه الكتب التي بالمستوى الأول ثم تنتقل إلى المستوى الثاني وهكذا.
وأنبه أن هذا الجدول كُتب لطالب في الجامعة وهو على المستوى الدراسي في الجامعة لهذا الطالب.
فأنت ووقتك.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو العباس الأثري

وفيك بارك أخي القزلان.

----------


## أبو العباس الأثري

يرفع للفائدة................  .....

----------


## الرغيد

جزاك الله خيراً
أسأل الله يعلمنا وإيّاكم ما ينفعنا وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يرزقنا وإيّاكم الأخلاص والقبول والسداد

----------


## أبو رغد الأثري

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم

----------


## عبد فقير

أنا أرى أنه إذا اتبع الطالب هذا الجدول فسيضيع فى العلم (ماهكذا يا سعد تورد الإبل)!

----------

